# Pringles can for a mold



## rubyslippers (Jul 14, 2009)

Would like to make some round soap bars and read someone had used a Pringles can.  If anyone has tried this, please tell me how you prepared the can....do you use a few squirts of Pam?  I don't think I could get my hand inside it to apply vaseline.  Suggestions anyone? :?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Done that last week, rubbed a bit of baby oil on the inside with a tissue.
But for me they're one time molds only, I usually rip 'm up when unmolding  :wink:


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks dagmar88!  Baby oil never crossed my mind and I too was thinking it would be a one time mold.


----------



## Deda (Jul 14, 2009)

Years ago when I made my first soaps I used pringles cans.  I hate to admit, but I just used to line them up and pour.  I didn't treat them at all.  Or line them.  I rinsed, dried and poured.  I'd clip the top with a wire cutter and roll the paper off after a day or two.  My mom still has a bunch of bars from those days.  The edges were all pocky and pitted but the soap was good.


----------



## mamaT (Jul 14, 2009)

I've used the pringles cans, I spray with pam and take a piece ot freezer paper and stick it to the inside of the cans.  I also peel off the can to cut the soap.  The only bars that aren't the prettiest are the ends.  I tried using them without lining them and sometimes bits of the soap stuck to the can when I peeled it off.  There is a thread here somewhere about using plastic cutting mats to line them.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh artisan , bubblewrap would make a fantastic lining , the soap would come out with a design.
Pringles can's are about the diameter of a soup can and about 15 inches high , they come filled with really good potato chips. The downside is that you have to eat the chips first , it's horrible really , be thankful you don't have them there . :wink:  :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 14, 2009)

I use a PVC pipe and I have to tell ya, I just finished busting some veins trying to get the [email protected] soap out!! I am seriously fearing the safety of my elbows and hands!! Ouch! I'm still huffing and puffing! LOL! 

I did try and line it with parchment paper but when I stuck the loofah inside it kept collapsing! I got frustrated and threw it away, guess I am paying for it now    

So perhaps if I line the inside with either baby oil or pam it should slip out? Has anyone else tried any other kinds of molds for round soaps except for the two mentioned in this thread? PVC and Cans? Any help would greatly be appreciated!!   

OH and I almost forgot, the liners that I have seen mentioned (silicone) are they thick? Where could I find one and has anyone else seen this:
http://www.soapequipment.com/tubemolds/ ... ner_Sheets

~Am I allowed to post outside links here? If not I am very sorry!!~


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 14, 2009)

I have used pringles cans, 3" PVC pipes (I line first with freezer paper), and frosting containers (like Duncan Hines, Betty Crocker etc) to make round soaps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

I use vaseline and then a coating of mineral oil on my pvc and downspout molds. I have a one of a kind soap pusher outer for these 2 molds .I side has a round piece of wood slightly smaller than the pvc diameter , the other side has the smaller piece shaped like the downspout. I could not get the soap out without this tool .

Kitn


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh goodness...I don't have any kind of soap "pusher outer" like Kitn and surely don't want to burst any veins.  Think I will slit the can down one side and retape it with duct tape before pouring in the soap.  Then when the soap is ready to unmold, could just slit the tape and peel the can off. Hmmmm... Whad ya think?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> The downside is that you have to eat the chips first , it's horrible really , be thankful you don't have them there . :wink:  :shock:
> Kitn



Oh, yeah, that's the real bad part.. eating those evil chips


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL! Perhaps I should try the Chips Can too  :wink:


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 15, 2009)

..


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Mmmmmm...yummy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

I just made peppermint soap and used plastic juice concentrate containers.  I greased it with mineral oil and it worked beautifully!    

....then I took a plastic straw and poked four holes in each bar--now they look like big buttons!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh i'm glad this question got asked for cp soap cause I was wondering, if the pringles can isn't sprayed or lined will the silver colouring inside the can walls affect the cp soap?


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 15, 2009)

> then I took a plastic straw and poked four holes in each bar--now they look like big buttons!


Justpeachy - oh how cute!!! post a picture please


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 16, 2009)

The silver will not come off on the pringles can.  

I use both that, as well as the PVC.  If you buy a smaller pvc pipe with and caps, you can use that as a pusher.  I put my soap in the freezer and then run the mold under hot water to expand the tube only, not so long to heat the soap and use the smaller pvc pusher to get it out.

OR the other day, I dropped my frozen soap on the concrete, and the soap slid right out after that with no effort.  I did that on the rest and they ALL slid out beautifully!


----------

